

False-Positive Findings Are Frequent, Findable, and Fixable - tokenadult
http://www.spspmeeting.org/?Page=symposium_detail&id=4554

======
tokenadult
Additional links about this issue, which are in the form of online PowerPoint
files, can be found at

<http://opim.wharton.upenn.edu/~uws/teaching/lecture/>

The presentation titled "Presentation - False Positive - CMU 2011 10 05.pptx"
is especially interesting, as it talks about "researcher degree of freedom
(also known as p-hacking)."

